# Freeze at Entry "BIOS Drive C: is Disk 0"



## OneOftThePersonsInMyHead (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,

I downloaded the image FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso and tried to boot it. During the boot process it always freezes when the entry 
	
	



```
BIOS Drive C: is Disk 0
```
 is displayed.

I assume BIOS Drive C is the first device connected to the SATA controller. Then it would be a Corsair SSD.

Thank you in advance for help.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 7, 2012)

Try pressing the F1 key if it freezes.

The SATA HD isn't found on mine during boot (I installed it) and that resumes the boot process for me.


----------



## OneOftThePersonsInMyHead (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for your help, but pressing F1 doesn't lead to a reaction by the system. The boot process keeps being stopped.


----------

